# Returned a Pelagos...got Aquis caliber 400 instead...here's why



## BoardMike (Jan 5, 2021)

The conclusion first: now the proud owner of the Aquis caliber 400, and it's awesome. Possibly the most beautiful dial I've ever seen. Below the pic is the saga that got me here...










So...started out looking for a versatile diver that I could wear everywhere and not have to worry about. Initially, I thought I'd try something cheap, so grabbed a Seastar 1000, which has a sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel. Ticks a lot of boxes. But, I just didn't love the design, and more annoyingly, the date window was slightly misaligned, and you could always see a little edge of the next date sticking into the right side...so, returned it.

Next, I decided maybe I should go all in and grab a Pelagos. Always liked the Pelagos, despite the massive text on dial. It is very tool-like, which I kinda like, and really love the way the bezel kinda "locks" at 12, and the quick adjust clasp is nice. So, bought it. First disappointment was it was running a little outside of COSC (-5.5 per day), but the second disappointment was way worse. The bezel, which felt great under normal conditions, would seize up...when...wait for it..._wet. _Some googling revealed found numerous complaints online. I don't think it impacts all Pelagos watches, but it's certainly not unheard of. Now a dive watch with a bezel that doesn't work when wet is kinda pointless...waiting a couple hours for it to completely dry out isn't something I was willing to stomach on a watch that expensive. AD didn't have parts in stock to take bezel off and see if they could fix, so it would take a month+ for a visit to RSC. At that point, I decided to return it instead.

Which led me back to the Oris. Interestingly, I owned an Aquis before, but it was the 39.5mm variant. I sold it because I had the plain black model, which was maybe just a little too plain for my blue-dial loving self, and it also wore kinda small to me. And it never kept great time...like -10 or so a day.

So, take the Aquis I already knew I liked, make it a little nicer looking, guarantee better timing, and add a 10 year warranty, and it sounded like a winner. It came in today, and bracelet sizing was much easier than expected, and I'm thrilled with it so far. Time will tell how good it keeps time, hoping it's within spec!

AMA about my opinion on it vs the Pelagos (or the Tissot for that matter)!


----------



## Computantis (Feb 18, 2021)

That's wild that Tudor never fixed that issue with the Pelagos! Upon release this was a big complaint and after all of these years you think they'd alter the mechanism... disappointing.


----------



## BoardMike (Jan 5, 2021)

Computantis said:


> That's wild that Tudor never fixed that issue with the Pelagos! Upon release this was a big complaint and after all of these years you think they'd alter the mechanism... disappointing.


Man, I wasn't aware of that or I'd probably have avoided the purchase in the first place. It didn't come up in any of the reviews or videos I saw. I suppose testing the bezel in water isn't a common thing reviewers do. It's too bad because it's otherwise a very nice watch.


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

I hear ya. Wierd about the bezel issues on the Tudor though. Makes no sense for such a tool watch.

I walked into my AD to get a Tudor diver - he had a good variety in stock. But I walked out with a Oris Aquis Carysfort reef GMT. It was just so good looking compared to the Tudors. No complaints with Oris (heck, they have been around longer than Tudor/Rolex, lol). And that new caliber 400 is a beauty!!!


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Congrats and agree on that shade of blue! Also, didn't know that about the Pelagos bezel. Yikes


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Excellent choice, Aquises (Aqui?) rule! Looks like the blue on the calibre 400 is similar to the Clipperton, which is my favorite Aquis model ever. Enjoy!


----------



## BoardMike (Jan 5, 2021)

chas58 said:


> I walked into my AD to get a Tudor diver - he had a good variety in stock. But I walked out with a Oris Aquis Carysfort reef GMT. It was just so good looking compared to the Tudors. No complaints with Oris (heck, they have been around longer than Tudor/Rolex, lol). And that new caliber 400 is a beauty!!!


Nice! Oris makes such beautiful dials. Love their various gradient blues. I do love the look of the Black Bay as well, and prefer a fully brushed bracelet (which is probably the only downside to the Oris), but, I really like to have a date on my everyday watches, and I'm afraid I'd be worried about scratching up that aluminum bezel, so the Black Bay isn't really a contender for me.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Never had that issue with my Pelagos. It would drive me nuts. Glad you’re liking the Aquis but I’m having trouble seeing at as a Pelagos competitor. Everything about it, from the gradient dial to the case and bracelet are much more blingy and polished. Very different from the Tudor’s plain, tool watch aesthetic.


----------



## BoardMike (Jan 5, 2021)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Never had that issue with my Pelagos. It would drive me nuts. Glad you're liking the Aquis but I'm having trouble seeing at as a Pelagos competitor. It's much more blingy and polished. Very different from the Tudor's plain, tool watch aesthetic.


Yeah, I can't imagine it affects all of them. There'd be more people up in arms if it was super common, I think. The AD theorized that maybe it was under lubricated, or failed to be lubricated at all...I dunno, they were just guessing since they couldn't pop the bezel off to look. I bet the service center would have eventually fixed it. But it kinda soured me on the watch and I wondered if it would crop up again, or if I'd always be worried about it, etc., so, returned when I could.

You're probably right that not a lot of people cross-shop the Pelagos with the Aquis. I slightly prefer the more tool-y look of the Pelagos, but, I do like the thinness of the Aquis, and the bracelet is not as blingy as I worried it would be. Someday I'll get the rubber to dress it down further.


----------



## djgallo (Feb 20, 2006)

Nice looking watch! 

I have a Pelagos (for a few years) and have never once experienced the bezel issue that you talk about. 

Good luck with your Oris!


----------



## BoardMike (Jan 5, 2021)

djgallo said:


> I have a Pelagos (for a few years) and have never once experienced the bezel issue that you talk about.


That's good to hear! It's an amazing watch, and the stone-cold tool vibe it has is so cool.


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

Congratulations on your new Oris! Enjoy and wear it to the fullest.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Congrats on your new Aquis calibre 400. I have to agree, the blue dial is stunning in person. And, I enjoyed reading your initial impressions and why you choose the Aquis calibre 400 over the Pelagos. Enjoy your new Oris diver.


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

My Tudor Pelagos LHD has been swimming and there was no bezel issue (timing the period I was in the water.) In fact, I even checked it once while washing the watch, and again, no issues. There must have something jamming yours.
BTW I really like that dial shading on that Oris Aquis.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

I wear a Seastar 1000 periodically. It's a chronograph with a quartz movement. A keeper; reasonable price, zero issues taking it in the water or anywhere else. If you like their looks, Tissot makes a solid watch.

the case is slightly larger than the automatic at 45mm, and the bezel insert is aluminum, not ceramic. The stock rubber strap was fine; I like it better on this blue tropic-style, which is actually an Alpina strap that I think works better on this watch. You can see it's also a gradient dial, but trending blue to black rather than the lighter blue on the Aquis cal. 400.

if I were inclined to spend in the range of that Oris, I would take it over a Tudor all day long. The in-house movement sounds excellent, and it's a well-made watch. Enjoy it!


----------



## TripleC (Jan 23, 2018)

A lot of quality control issues with Tudor these last couple of years with the Pelagos and BB GMT. Most other brands would be ripped to shreds for these issues, yet Tudor is still held in high regard.


----------



## nathan777 (Jun 9, 2019)

I have owed the Oris Aquis in 39.5mm with blue dial. And I currently own the Pelagos LHD. My Oris was on a rubber strap. I love the dial color and smell of the strap. Like the OP I found the watch small on my 7” wrist. I guess it’s the short lug to lug that makes it that way. I have tried on the Oris in 43mm and it fits great. I sold the Oris as it was to small. My Pelagos is the perfect watch. Great lume, coin edge bezel, bracelet that expands while you wear it. I like wearing straps and the Tudor strap is good. But no vanilla smell of the strap that I miss. The buckle on the Tudor is shaped like the top of the shield and I find the ends getting caught on clothing. I like both brands and still want a 43mm Aquis one day. However, I would not give up my Pelagos for one. No problems with the bezel here. I use it several times a day to time.
Op enjoy your new watch!


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

BoardMike said:


> Yeah, I can't imagine it affects all of them. There'd be more people up in arms if it was super common, I think. The AD theorized that maybe it was under lubricated, or failed to be lubricated at all...I dunno, they were just guessing since they couldn't pop the bezel off to look. I bet the service center would have eventually fixed it. But it kinda soured me on the watch and I wondered if it would crop up again, or if I'd always be worried about it, etc., so, returned when I could.
> 
> You're probably right that not a lot of people cross-shop the Pelagos with the Aquis. I slightly prefer the more tool-y look of the Pelagos, but, I do like the thinness of the Aquis, and the bracelet is not as blingy as I worried it would be. Someday I'll get the rubber to dress it down further.


If you want to dress it down one thing that I had good success with was brushing the bracelet on my Clipperton. With the gradient dial and shiny bezel I didn't like how mirrorlike it was, so once it got beat up enough I brushed all the polished surfaces. Really like how it turned out, much more subtle now while still looking classy.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Zero fan of the Pelagos but the date at 6, short hour hand, Seiko lollypop, Submariner bezel and that watch head/lugs/bracelet transition is not good to my eye. Oris tried too hard on this one.


----------



## BoardMike (Jan 5, 2021)

Mickey said:


> Zero fan of the Pelagos but the date at 6, short hour hand, Seiko lollypop, Submariner bezel and that watch head/lugs/bracelet transition is not good to my eye. Oris tried too hard on this one.
> 
> View attachment 15905912


I mean all those things are normal Aquis features, and it's looked roughly the same for over a decade, so I guess you just don't like the Aquis? Which is fair enough not everyone does.

I always prefer date at 6 compared to date at 3, just looks better to me. I think the date is better placed on the caliber 400 compared to the standard ones IMO since the movement is properly sized for dial.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

I didn't know there was a (possible) problem with the bezel on the Pelagos. My OCD would never allow me to get a watch wet. I would not want to spend 4K on a watch and have the possibility of a leak and repair cost.

I was looking at the newer caliber 400 but for now I'll settle for what I have (Pelagos LHD and Lake Baikal).

Enjoy your new beautiful blue dial 400.


----------



## BoardMike (Jan 5, 2021)

ofted42 said:


> If you want to dress it down one thing that I had good success with was brushing the bracelet on my Clipperton.


Looks good on yours! I wish I was confident that I could do that well. 

Kinda wish Oris would offer it on a brushed bracelet, but, it's not as flashy as I worried it would be at first, so just sticking with it for now! Maybe when it gets all scratched up like you said I'll give it a go. Did you brush top of lugs too?


----------



## BoardMike (Jan 5, 2021)

ceebee said:


> I didn't know there was a (possible) problem with the bezel on the Pelagos. My OCD would never allow me to get a watch wet. I would not want to spend 4K on a watch and have the possibility of a leak and repair cost.
> 
> I was looking at the newer caliber 400 but for now I'll settle for what I have (Pelagos LHD and Lake Baikal).
> 
> ...


Great combo! That Aquis was always one of my favs. Lovely blue. So just to be clear you don't get your watches wet at all? Not even the dive watches?


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

I did, since it looked weird with the bracelet brushed and the lugs polished. It was much easier than I thought, used a 3M pad and brushed in the same direction the center links are brushed. Took about 10 minutes. Below is what I ordered, the Ultrafine gave the same finish as the rest of the watch.

3M Sanding Sponges


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BoardMike said:


> I mean all those things are normal Aquis features, and it's looked roughly the same for over a decade, so I guess you just don't like the Aquis? Which is fair enough not everyone does.
> 
> I always prefer date at 6 compared to date at 3, just looks better to me. I think the date is better placed on the caliber 400 compared to the standard ones IMO since the movement is properly sized for dial.


Clearly and agreed.


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

ofted42 said:


> I did, since it looked weird with the bracelet brushed and the lugs polished. It was much easier than I thought, used a 3M pad and brushed in the same direction the center links are brushed. Took about 10 minutes. Below is what I ordered, the Ultrafine gave the same finish as the rest of the watch.


It looks awesome, I would definitely do that to one my Aquis references, but I don't have the confidence that it would turn out as well as yours 😅


----------



## TechGuyJ (Dec 4, 2014)

ofted42 said:


> If you want to dress it down one thing that I had good success with was brushing the bracelet on my Clipperton. With the gradient dial and shiny bezel I didn't like how mirrorlike it was, so once it got beat up enough I brushed all the polished surfaces. Really like how it turned out, much more subtle now while still looking classy.
> 
> View attachment 15905908
> 
> ...


Man, that looks awesome. Oris should take note, the Aquis needs to be more of a troop watch than a GADA diver like some Rolex and Omega divers. Good call on brushing it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

BoardMike said:


> Great combo! That Aquis was always one of my favs. Lovely blue. So just to be clear you don't get your watches wet at all? Not even the dive watches?


That's correct. No water and basically just admire them in the box. Only wear them when I'm absolutely positive I won't put a mark on them. I wear my Apple Watch 99% of the time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Congrats on your Aquis, and I agree with your choice for a variety of reasons. If you are involved in watch enthusiasm for a long enough period of time you will come to the realization that Oris as a brand/company produces a lot of very well made watches. They have remained independent, and made a lot of very good decisions over the years.
Unfortunately for them, they get typecast by WIS as an "entry level luxury" brand, which at the end of the day hurts them.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

wheelbuilder said:


> Congrats on your Aquis, and I agree with your choice for a variety of reasons. If you are involved in watch enthusiasm for a long enough period of time you will come to the realization that Oris as a brand/company produces a lot of very well made watches. They have remained independent, and made a lot of very good decisions over the years.
> Unfortunately for them, they get typecast by WIS as an "entry level luxury" brand, which at the end of the day hurts them.


Yes, WIS are really no better than car enthusiasts. They bleat that they all want the one brown manual RWD turbodiesel wagon but at the end of the day, they just end up leasing monochromatic AMG-Audi M3s like everyone else.

Oris: independent, all-mechanical, in-house production, some of the oldest continuously used watch designs you'll find anywhere, yet startlingly modern when they want to me, continuously trading, not cleaned out and flipped on a piece of paper, and yet... I'm deafened by the silence!


----------



## BoardMike (Jan 5, 2021)

wheelbuilder said:


> If you are involved in watch enthusiasm for a long enough period of time you will come to the realization that Oris as a brand/company produces a lot of very well made watches.


Yeah, I've always admired the brand, and love both the Aquis and Propilot lines in particular. This is actually the third Oris I've owned. But neither of the previous Oris watches I owned kept particularly good time, and that was always my biggest reason for holding off on buying a third, but the caliber 400 solves that for me. After 24 hours on the wrist, it's at +1.5 seconds, maybe a little less. We'll see how it holds up, but so far, very impressed!


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Computantis said:


> That's wild that Tudor never fixed that issue with the Pelagos! Upon release this was a big complaint and after all of these years you think they'd alter the mechanism... disappointing.


Just like the date window issue on the GMT. Seems to be a pattern.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Computantis (Feb 18, 2021)

GreatScott said:


> Just like the date window issue on the GMT. Seems to be a pattern.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I haven't heard of this issue... care to inform me?


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Computantis said:


> I haven't heard of this issue... care to inform me?


You haven't heard of the Todor Date window issue on the GMT'S? A very large portion of them get the date stuck in-between days. It has been an ongoing problem for over 3 years and multiple people have had to return on multiple occasions. Everyone keeps trying to figure out if any changes have been made every 6 months or so, but there is always more watches popping up with it. Of course Tudor is hush about it, but it's a huge black eye that never goes away.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Computantis (Feb 18, 2021)

GreatScott said:


> You haven't heard of the Todor Date window issue on the GMT'S? A very large portion of them get the date stuck in-between days. It has been an ongoing problem for over 3 years and multiple people have had to return on multiple occasions. Everyone keeps trying to figure out if any changes have been made every 6 months or so, but there is always more watches popping up with it. Of course Tudor is hush about it, but it's a huge black eye that never goes away.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I haven't no. In all honesty I lost a lot of liking for the brand shortly after the Pelagos dropped. Their watches seem overpriced to me. Sucks to hear about their shortcomings... that's a big one.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Tudor might tempt me away with the BB GMT but other than that I’ll take the Aquis anytime.


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

LMAO. I bought the wagon over 10 years ago. (I can't stand brown or diesel) RWD, low factory sport sport suspension, manual trans, free flow exhaust with NO TURBO to silence it - its my dream unicorn car. It was way too expensive to lease, but stealth (to the unknowing) and worth a whole lot more today than its siblings with a higher MSRP. I ain't gonna sell it though.

But yeah, Oris. And I just love their adjustable diver's clasp. Brilliant!



One-Seventy said:


> Yes, WIS are really no better than car enthusiasts. They bleat that they all want the one brown manual RWD turbodiesel wagon but at the end of the day, they just end up leasing monochromatic AMG-Audi M3s like everyone else.
> 
> Oris: independent, all-mechanical, in-house production, some of the oldest continuously used watch designs you'll find anywhere, yet startlingly modern when they want to me, continuously trading, not cleaned out and flipped on a piece of paper, and yet... I'm deafened by the silence!


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks for the link!

I typically go to the auto parts store, get some 320 wet/dry sandpaper and brush my PCL (under running water). Works great to touch up scratches on brushed bracelets too. Polished links on bracelets is just a bad idea.

Your brushed Oris looks great!

Looks like the coursest pad in your collection below ("fine") is 320 grit.



ofted42 said:


> I did, since it looked weird with the bracelet brushed and the lugs polished. It was much easier than I thought, used a 3M pad and brushed in the same direction the center links are brushed. Took about 10 minutes. Below is what I ordered, the Ultrafine gave the same finish as the rest of the watch.
> 
> 3M Sanding Sponges


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

One-Seventy said:


> Yes, WIS are really no better than car enthusiasts. They bleat that they all want the one brown manual RWD turbodiesel wagon but at the end of the day, they just end up leasing monochromatic AMG-Audi M3s like everyone else.
> 
> Oris: independent, all-mechanical, in-house production, some of the oldest continuously used watch designs you'll find anywhere, yet startlingly modern when they want to me, continuously trading, not cleaned out and flipped on a piece of paper, and yet... I'm deafened by the silence!
> 
> View attachment 15906600


that was very very deep


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Yeah, experimented on an extra link and the two coarser ones looked too rough. The ultrafine was just right, matched the look of the center links almost exactly


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

wheelbuilder said:


> Congrats on your Aquis, and I agree with your choice for a variety of reasons. If you are involved in watch enthusiasm for a long enough period of time you will come to the realization that Oris as a brand/company produces a lot of very well made watches. They have remained independent, and made a lot of very good decisions over the years.
> Unfortunately for them, they get typecast by WIS as an "entry level luxury" brand, which at the end of the day hurts them.





One-Seventy said:


> Yes, WIS are really no better than car enthusiasts. They bleat that they all want the one brown manual RWD turbodiesel wagon but at the end of the day, they just end up leasing monochromatic AMG-Audi M3s like everyone else.
> 
> Oris: independent, all-mechanical, in-house production, some of the oldest continuously used watch designs you'll find anywhere, yet startlingly modern when they want to me, continuously trading, not cleaned out and flipped on a piece of paper, and yet... I'm deafened by the silence!


+1 to both of these comments. While I don't buy watches for anyone other than myself (I'm not looking to wear a watch for it be recognized as a status symbol or anything like that), it can get annoying when the WIS clique always comment on Oris being "entry level" and somehow not up to par with, say, Omega, or Blancpain, or whomever. I don't really care what anyone says though, the Oris PPX is most certainly not the same tier of watch as a Tissot Gentleman Powermatic 80 Silicium (I own one of these and it's an awesome watch, great value, but to compare the two as equals is utter nonsense). I've always said, if the PPX was manufactured by someone like Omega or Blancpain, it would cost three times as much and would be regarded much more highly in the "connoisseurs" circles.


----------



## BoardMike (Jan 5, 2021)

Yukoner1 said:


> it can get annoying when the WIS clique always comment on Oris being "entry level" and somehow not up to par with, say, Omega, or Blancpain, or whomever.


I never really read comments like "entry level" luxury as condescending, honesty, just a reflection of the price point Oris tends to sell at. Maybe some people do say it condescendingly. Most of the time, though, I hear Oris described positively (among watch enthusiasts) as "underrated" or "punching above their weight" or something of that nature.

Of course, the non-watch crowd, won't really recognize the brand at all.

Oris quality is certainly outstanding in my experience, if certainly on par with the best of Longines, if not quite Omega. And this caliber 400 is extremely accurate so far, running +1.5spd after 2 days, which is about a second per day better than my chronometer certified Longines Spirit.


----------



## watchnerdlol (Apr 1, 2020)

Yukoner1 said:


> I've always said, if the PPX was manufactured by someone like Omega or Blancpain, it would cost three times as much and would be regarded much more highly in the "connoisseurs" circles.


yes u r just paying for the name and helping to pay the rent of stores located in central areas by paying for the higher prices quoted by omega/blancpain/patek/AP etc


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Glad you are happy with the Oris, its a nice watch. Being an owner of a Pelagos and an Oris, in my opinion, the build and finish of the Pelagos is a step above any Oris but I love both brands. The bezel issue you had is certainly no good but surely it could have been addressed fairly easily by Tudor? No issues with my Pelagos thankfully.


----------



## m j b (Feb 24, 2013)

Lovely watch, congrats!


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

.


----------



## soupandspoons (Jun 18, 2017)

ofted42 said:


> If you want to dress it down one thing that I had good success with was brushing the bracelet on my Clipperton.


I was just about to reply to this thread to say that the only thing I don't like about the Aquis is the polished outer links on the bracelet, and then I saw your post. Your re-working of the bracelet to a fully brushed finish looks fantastic!


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

Congrats. Looks good.


----------



## alvin_c (Nov 14, 2018)

I had a Yema diver that exhibited the same bezel problem as you described. The action felt nice until it got wet, and the it seized up and wouldn’t turn until it dried out again. Yema denied the problem and wasted my time. Luckily though, after several days of turning the bezel regulalrly in hopes of loosening it up, the problem went away. My theory is some interaction between tiny metal shavings from the production process, some type of lubricating oil in the bezel system, water, or debris in the water work together to make a bezel with tight tolerances bind up.


----------



## Time4Good (Dec 22, 2019)

Congrats on your new Aquis! It looks fantastic, I hope to see one in person soon as it's on my radar as well.

Kind of funny, it seems like we've got eerily similar taste in dive watches. My blue Pelagos is one of my favorite watches to wear!









Sorry to hear that you had problems with your Pelagos, I can see that putting a big damper on the excitement of ownership as these are highly emotional purchases. Sure, it could have been fixed, though in a way it may be a blessing that you had the issue so early and were able to return a watch that you didn't "bond" with and move on to one you will enjoy more. This Oris certainly has a lot to offer, with loads of charm and that new movement.


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

BoardMike said:


> I never really read comments like "entry level" luxury as condescending, honesty, just a reflection of the price point Oris tends to sell at. Maybe some people do say it condescendingly. Most of the time, though, I hear Oris described positively (among watch enthusiasts) as "underrated" or "punching above their weight" or something of that nature.
> 
> Of course, the non-watch crowd, won't really recognize the brand at all.
> 
> Oris quality is certainly outstanding in my experience, if certainly on par with the best of Longines, if not quite Omega. And this caliber 400 is extremely accurate so far, running +1.5spd after 2 days, which is about a second per day better than my chronometer certified Longines Spirit.


I've always seen it said in a condescending way. The popular North American FB "watch sales" groups are the worst, so incredibly populated with chochy goofs who look down on anything that isn't..... well, you know the half dozen brands I'd be referencing. Sure, not EVERYONE is like that in those circles, but a large amount definitely are. I've also seen enough "brand shaming" that I'd never try and sell any of my Oris' (not that I plan to anytime soon, or ever) in those groups. It actually makes me hate the hobby when I see nonsense like that - idiots acting smug like they're better than everyone else because their brand of choice commands a higher price or whatever.



watchnerdlol said:


> yes u r just paying for the name and helping to pay the rent of stores located in central areas by paying for the higher prices quoted by omega/blancpain/patek/AP etc


In some respects, yes. But regardless of just the added costs to cover added expenses, I feel these brands would also place a piece like the PPX at a significant premium.


----------



## BoardMike (Jan 5, 2021)

camb66 said:


> Glad you are happy with the Oris, its a nice watch. Being an owner of a Pelagos and an Oris, in my opinion, the build and finish of the Pelagos is a step above any Oris but I love both brands. The bezel issue you had is certainly no good but surely it could have been addressed fairly easily by Tudor? No issues with my Pelagos thankfully.


Yeah, it could have been. Would have taken over a month though, and lots of reports of similar issues online just led me to be wary of it after that. I'm sure vast majority of them are fine though. Just didn't want to wait a month for a 4K watch and still be worried about issue maybe cropping up again.

Plus this Oris is keeping fantastic time. Just over +1 a day!


----------



## BoardMike (Jan 5, 2021)

Time4Good said:


> Congrats on your new Aquis! It looks fantastic, I hope to see one in person soon as it's on my radar as well.
> 
> Kind of funny, it seems like we've got eerily similar taste in dive watches. My blue Pelagos is one of my favorite watches to wear!


Looks like we really do! That exact Seastar and then the Pelagos were the two watches I went though before getting the Aquis!

Seastar had a date alignment issue that bugged me, otherwise a great watch, esp for the price.

Oris is exactly what I wanted though. Been perfect!


----------



## Lazman678 (Nov 7, 2018)

Shocked about the Tudor bezel, but glad you made it right for yourself. Enjoy the Oris!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

The Oris Aquis Case design is an interesting one—a combination of integrated bracelet and tuna case brutalism.

Not a fan of the high polished outer links, but the rubber strap integration looks quite lovely and could be an incognito alternative.

Very curious to know how it feels on wrist.


----------



## BoardMike (Jan 5, 2021)

PiguetPolo said:


> The Oris Aquis Case design is an interesting one-a combination of integrated bracelet and tuna case brutalism.
> 
> Not a fan of the high polished outer links, but the rubber strap integration looks quite lovely and could be an incognito alternative.
> 
> Very curious to know how it feels on wrist.


The Aquis bracelet is phenomenal. It's probably the most comfortable bracelet I've ever owned.

Before this Aquis, I actually had the matte black one, which actually has a fully brushed bracelet. I got it specifically because I too don't prefer the polished outer links. But it didn't keep great time, and ultimately the matte black was just a little too plain for me.

Now that I have one with polished links, it doesn't bother me as much. It's not as blingy as I worried it would be. Still insanely comfortable. The watch is perfectly balanced, doesn't feel too heavy at all, and the bracelet is tapered and fully articulated, with perfect spacing. Just feels flawless. Better feeling than Black Bay or Pelagos bracelet IMO (though I do miss the quick adjust on Pelagos clasp).


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

BoardMike said:


> The Aquis bracelet is phenomenal. It's probably the most comfortable bracelet I've ever owned.
> 
> Before this Aquis, I actually had the matte black one, which actually has a fully brushed bracelet. I got it specifically because I too don't prefer the polished outer links. But it didn't keep great time, and ultimately the matte black was just a little too plain for me.
> 
> Now that I have one with polished links, it doesn't bother me as much. It's not as blingy as I worried it would be. Still insanely comfortable. The watch is perfectly balanced, doesn't feel too heavy at all, and the bracelet is tapered and fully articulated, with perfect spacing. Just feels flawless. Better feeling than Black Bay or Pelagos bracelet IMO (though I do miss the quick adjust on Pelagos clasp).


Color aside (since you originally had a black one), how was it like to wear the 39.5 model vs the 43? If the Caliber 400 came in 39.5 would you have gotten it over the 43?


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Everything you said intrigues me to look at Oris closer. Lately I've been drawn more and more to the brand and seeing a few here and there online and at an AD that carries them along with Tudor and a few others. Yours is such a Beauty I'm going to save the pic so I can keep looking at it and into it a little further.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## BoardMike (Jan 5, 2021)

PiguetPolo said:


> Color aside (since you originally had a black one), how was it like to wear the 39.5 model vs the 43? If the Caliber 400 came in 39.5 would you have gotten it over the 43?


I actually prefer the 43. The 39.5 I bought without seeing, and I think the Aquis wears smaller than the dimensions suggest. The 39.5 wears way smaller than say, a submariner, and the 43.5 is very similar to the 41mm sub (almost same lug to lug).

My wrists are about 7.5 inches and I think the 43 is perfect. Both I think worked fine on my wrist, I think just a matter of taste.


----------

